# Suche Gästepass



## LAM007 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Da fast alle meine freunde diablo 3 zurzeit spielen und sagen das es ein echt gutes spiel ist 
wollte ich mir es vllt auch kaufen aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es kaufen soll weil es
irgentwie sehr "einfach" ausschaut meine freunde selber können mir keinen pass geben,
da sie es direkt bei blizzard als download gekauft haben.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer von euch mir einen key zum testen zur verfügung stellen kann
Würd mich über eine PN mit Key freuen

mfg


----------

